# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  battery sky vega im-A800s

## lakroni

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارحو ممن يعرف اين يمكن الحصول على بطارية هاتف sky vega IM-A800s وشكرا جزيلا

----------

